# Im at my wits end!!my cat has had a leaky bum for months now!!



## sammykins

Like i said, i have had enough! i have had my siamese cat since Nov, he was 16 weeks when we got him. When i first got him he had quite solid poops, then from when i had him he was quite runny and really smelly. I kept him on the same food - royal canine dry kitten & the odd felix wet pouch. Anyway i stopped the pouches and kept to the dry food, to see if that made a difference. 

It has got from bad to worse, just before xmas his anal glands were infected, so he had an ooozing bottom! then we had that sorted by vets, with anti biotic injection, cream for his bum, and paste for his mouth to solidify the pooh. Then even since then he has been runny, i put him on sensitive tummy food by royal canin, and that didnt do anything to help, just made his pooh less potent smelling. He is an indoor cat just in case you were wondering, so has litter tray etc.

Anyway since jan/feb his bum has been leaking, not only from his anal glands but very watery pooh, leaving puddles around the house, on the side, bedcovers, carpet, absolutely bloody everywhere! so with 7 kids to care for (with 3 being my own) i have to clean up continously after him, i am now getting to my tether with the cat as i keep having to clean the covers, etc and make sure he doesnt nick any other food off the plates, etc, and i am having to shut him in the bathroom at dinner times etc, as he is such a scavenger, and he is always up on the side! even with spraying him with water and little taps on the bum! 

Anyway went back to the vet, she said his tummy was very squishy, did a poo sample and it came back that he had some type of parasite type worm that you can only get rid of using panacur (i did use drontal wormer) so gave him that, still no change! he could have IBS, but the vet thinks that it should sort itself out with panacur! it clearly hasnt! 

I just feel the vet hasnt got to the problem yet after spending over £200 to try and find out the problem.

what should i do? he is such a georgous cat and i feel like im always telling him off for pooping everywhere which is not his fault. But i have had months of this now. Also he has a habit of treading in his runny poo then running to me treading his dirty paws all over me, normally when im in bed so i get a faceful of shite! he knows i wipe him as its always leaking out, so thats why he comes to me, rargghhhhhh help!!


----------



## Smiler

We got our two kittens a few weeks ago, they were 14 weeks old when we got them and we originally strictly followed the breeders feeding instructions - 3 felix pouches a day (or bozita) and an unlimited supply of pellets (half royal canin and half arden grange). Within a day one of them had really runny and watery poo, I took him to the vets and he said it was probably stress but we'd worm him (panacur) to be on the safe side. We also put him on a plain diet, I opted for Hills Prescription Diet pouches (from the vet) and some boiled chicken every so often. The vet said I could go with all boiled chiken and white fish but I opted for the pouches for convenience. We did this, and obviously no pellets - poo soon all solid and fine. We then gradually moved him back onto meat (Bozita and felix) and no pellets - again poo fine. One day I decided to give him a handful of pellets - runny poo within a couple of hours.

So, they are now on meat only, and we have no problems with his bum.

I'd try a plain diet, if your kitten is still having problems when he's eating this then there is some underlying issue. If he's fine on this then gradually try him on other food until you find what agrees with him.

Apparently stress has a big effect, do you think the 7 children might stress him out? Does he have a space to run to to escape if he needs to? It might help if he's stressed.

Good luck, and keep persevering!


----------



## sammykins

i have been reading alot on here about the wet food with high meat content, and i think i shall try this out, as something has to work, the vet did say his runny bum was due to the parasite type worm, but he had the panacur wormer about a month ago for that, and still no change, i dont have 7 kids all day every day, i have either toddlers or school age kids, and they dont bother the cat at all, he is a very cuddly cat and loves attention, i have a large house for him and loads of cat scratchers etc for him to play with, hes definately not stressed. He is always around the kids as he chooses to be with them, and i always supervise them with him. My house is very calm and relaxing, i also have an older cat that is fine and he has never had any problems in that area. I will be reading packets of food now to look for the highest meat content now. lol


----------



## IndysMamma

I would switch him totally onto plain boiled chicken for 2-3 days (fully flush out his system and give his tum a break) and then just see if his poos firm up. Then introduce the new high quality wet (Tesco Luxury is a high meat content at a reasonable price - or whatever brand but over 40% meat) and see if that sorts it out.

Fingers crossed


----------



## sammykins

ok yes i will try this, the thing is and i do try sooo hard to stop him ,but he is like a yo-yo, He is always searching for food on the side, sink, and even trys to open the bin to get food, even though his food is in his bowl all the time!! so this might be a problem, especially if he keeps trying to get bits of food around the house while i try and flush out his system.

I just feel its like a no win situation, then i have my other cat who has his food down too! But i will have to really try and be on the ball. 

I have given him chicken before and he doesnt even chew it, just swallows it really fast! as if someones going to nick it off him!


----------



## carolmanycats

As well as the diet it mnay be worth trying this as well, has worked well with friends of ours who had problems with a kitten - you can get it from your vet but it is far cheaper online.

Protexin Prokolin + Antidiarrhoeal Probiotic Paste - From £6.80


----------



## IndysMamma

my Indy is a suspected siamese cross (he looks and sounds like a cross but was born feral so no proof) and he bolts his food too.

The only other thing I could suggest is trying another vet for a different opinion.


----------



## hobbs2004

Hi (longish posted alert). We had a similar problem with one of our cats when he was about 7 months. He started to have constant, persistent bloody diarrhoea. And yes, occasionally his bum would leak too! He was otherwise chirpy but he scavenged for food - climbing pantry shelves, raiding the compost and rubbish bins for any morsel of food he could find - because he was not absorbing the nutrients from the food as it was just running through him.

Lots of trips to the vets, lots of tests, and it turned out that not only did he have a bacterial infection that needed to be sorted but he was also allergic to some foods. Once that was all treated and the allergic foods were eliminated from his diet his stomach turned to normal within a very short space of time and we haven't had any major problems since (he has even grown out of some of his allergies, though he still scavenges for food, which now is a habit of his).

Personally, I would stop feeding him the dry food - that seems to be the only thing that has remained constant. Instead, and as already suggested by others here, I would start feeding him either cooked (or even raw) chicken in large pieces so that he has to chew it and cannot just wolf it down - just for a couple of days to give his stomach a break). Add some cooked rice to it and perhaps add some grated carrots or courgette or if you can lay your hands on it - rice flakes. Give that to him in small but frequent portions if you can. Then gently move him on to other high-meat wet food.

I think someone else has already suggested getting him some paste that includes friendly bacteria to boost the flora in his guts. We had one that our cat just licked off but I cannot remember the make. (There was also one that we had to squirt down his throat. Well, that went everywhere including his throat but it worked).

But most of all I would go back to the vets (either the one you went to before if you felt that they listened to you or a new one) for more tests asap, including a blood test, another stool test to see whether the panacur has worked. Don't be upset because the vet hasn't gotten to the bottom of it - the reasons for iffy stomachs are varied and it will take some time and some tests. I just hope you have him insured!

But most importantly of all, don't be angry with him! And keep us posted!


----------



## The Twins

Personally, i'd cut out all dry food and also do not give him rice or veg. They don't need or want carbs. Rice can irritate an already stressed tum, it made my two have liquid yellow poop, not nice! Def try a high meat content diet, but try plain cooked chicken or coley fish for now, with protexin pro kolin paste. Then when he is settled move him onto something with high meat content, no dry food. Raw diet would prob be best to be honest, this is what i gave my two. It worked wonders, its so much better for them. More filling and nutritious than commercial food.


----------



## NEW2CATS

i had a similar but not so severe problem with my youngest cat and it turned out he was allergic to chicken!
and of course what is it you gave a cat with a dodgy tum? yes, chicken!! 
so i had accidently been making it worse! however once the vet suggested it i took him off the chicken and he got better really quickly.


----------



## Staysee

When we got 2 kittens last october, the stress of moving and new food gave the two kittens bad bad runs.

So we moved them onto white fish and chicken only...but having two cats already who were 9 and 15, we had to be so carefull that the kittens didnt eat the older cats wet food. We kept biscuits down all the time, but as for cat food, we didnt keep it down, just fed at certain times and fed the kittens in a different room.

After a few days thier poops got a little better and so we slowly brought in kitten food and then once that was fine we went onto adult cat food, might of taken a bit of patience and time making sure and checking poops, but eventually it all came about.

But as someone else said, get your kitty back to the vets, could be something else and im sure youd hate it to think your cat was suffering, so demand stuff.


----------



## MichelleA

carolmanycats said:


> As well as the diet it mnay be worth trying this as well, has worked well with friends of ours who had problems with a kitten - you can get it from your vet but it is far cheaper online.
> 
> Protexin Prokolin + Antidiarrhoeal Probiotic Paste - From £6.80


brilliant stuff very easy to use as well as it has a sort of measuring clip on the end of the tube but it is expensive if you go to the vets for it as they charge the consultation fee


----------



## sammykins

i have been through 2 tubes of pro kolin - didnt do anything at all. 

I shall read all your messages properly tonight x


----------



## Eunice

Think it is probably Giardia. You can use Panacur or there is a certain antibiotic to cure it (can't remember the name but your vet should know)


----------



## monty's mum

Hi. I have heard about something called giardia. A ex friend of mine had a cat with this and it was treated with panacur, think she had to give it ever day for so many days or something like that.
Here is a link, Dont know how helpfull it will be.
Medical - Diarrhoea caused by Giardia - Catplaza


----------



## Guest

My cat has a runny bum and I found pro-kolin made it worse, but diarsanyl works on him it's not perfect but it's much better than liquidy cowpats, I get mine from vet uk but make sure you get the small tubes 10ml size as it's in measured dose syringe where you push the plunger down 1 tab to get the correct dose, my cat loves it and eats it straight from the tube.


----------



## sammykins

no its not giardia, the vet did tell me what it was, he said it was between a worm and a parasite, i think it began with the letter "f", i had a look at the symptoms of giardia and it doesnt seem the same as that at all, he is leaking watery poo and has puss too from his anal glands. He hasnt lost weight or appetite either. He has had panacur and i am giving him another lot now.

It does make sense though that his scavenging could be to do with the food running through him so he is still hungry, i didnt think of that, he has always since day one, been on the side and mastering opening the bin. But he has been on foods such as Royal Canin, Burns, James Wellbeloved and RC Sensitive. I thought all these were quite good cat foods. 

Anyway i have ordered some higher meat content food today, so will see if that makes a difference.

I reckon that the vets is total waste of time, they havnt mentioned at all about changing his diet, so they have just pocketed my money and have not sorted out the problem at all! I am now worried about his insides as he has had the runs for so long. But the vet didnt seem that worried about it, so i didnt know how worried i should be. Hopefully i have found some answers here. I will find out from vets what the parasite thing is called.


----------



## impulce

Has your vet taken a faecal sample? My cat had this and they took a sample to check for a known gastro virus but it was negative.

Have you tried a different brand of sensitive? Mine has royal canin sensitivity control (the whitebate one) which always sorts his poos out.

Have you tried him on boiled white rice mixed with chicken for a few days to completely clean out his system? 

Theres obviously something not right and id be back at that vets - if he's insured, it shouldnt matter.


----------



## The Twins

I really would not give any rice, this is a carb filler that they don't need and can often make their tummy worse, as it can irritate their bowels. But agree that your vet def needs to try more things. We've spent way more than 200 on tests and its taken many months to sort out. Thanks to raw food and pro kolin paste they seem to doing better, fingers crossed!


----------



## sammykins

no hes not insured, but he has had the royal canin sensitive food and that didnt do anything. I have started him on chicken today and i shall see what happens.


----------



## gskinner123

Haven't read through the whole thread so apologies if someone has already suggested it as a possibility - it could well be tritrichomonas foetus, or TF for short. This causes persistent watery stools and infected cats most often leak/drip faeces. It can be tested for by your vet but isn't always easy to detect but I honestly think it's worth asking your vet about it... it's unfortunately quite common but not all vets seem very clued up about it. It can be treated successfully with a long'ish course of a particular medication.

I do sympthaise though... whether it's TF or not I have a friend whose cat was like this for months on end (prior to being diagnosed and treated for TF) and I know how difficult she found it to live with - she has small children and a crawling baby so you can imagine


----------



## daveleeuk

I cba to read the whole thread, but judging by the OP, you need to change your vet.

Don't assume all vets are nice helpful people looking to help your cat.

My first vet I believe intentionally mis diagnosed my cats to sell me a £60 bottle of medicine.

When I went to a second vet he said there was no sign whatsoever of what the first had diagnosed and that it was infact detramental to the cats' health to give them what he sold me!


----------



## impulce

Granted rice would not be good in the long run as it has a lack of nutrients, but in the short term for completely flushing a cats system whilst filling them up (and not spending a fortune in chicken) ive always found it useful - its not going to hurt and its very very bland (blander than chicken).


----------



## The Twins

impulce said:


> Granted rice would not be good in the long run as it has a lack of nutrients, but in the short term for completely flushing a cats system whilst filling them up (and not spending a fortune in chicken) ive always found it useful - its not going to hurt and its very very bland (blander than chicken).


Sorry to disagree and i mean this in as nice a way possible, honest!

But it made mine very poorly - they had a severe reaction to the rice, which, whilst this is not common, it isnt something that is unheard of. They do not need rice and it might be bland but it isnt good for them and can make an irritated stomach worse not better... Rice or carbs or fillers could be the trigger that has upset them in the first place.

You are better off feeding them chicken or coley without any rice and for them to be a little bit more hungry than if they'd been 'filled' up with rice.


----------



## HoneyFern

Not sure if I missed something but why are you telling him off and spraying him with water? It doesn't sound like it's anything he can control so this could be causing him unnecessary stress.


----------



## The Twins

HoneyFern said:


> Not sure if I missed something but why are you telling him off and spraying him with water? It doesn't sound like it's anything he can control so this could be causing him unnecessary stress.


The spraying is in order to deter him from being up on the worktops and scavenging by the looks of it... not because of his botty probs.

Well, thats how i read it anyway.


----------



## Soupie

Sounds like a classic case of Tritrichmonas Foetus and if it is then worming won't cure it. He needs the right sort of antibiotics and testing correctly. Considering how common it is becoming some vets don't even know how to test for it properly....

There is lots of information on the Feline Advisory Bureau website about this problem - it is common in multicat households. Have you spoken to the breeder for their advice?

Second opinion and test for TF is what I'd advise .....TF does clear up _eventually_ if left untreated but it is highly unpleasant and messy and can cause irreparable damage to the colon resulting in lifelong disgestion and bowel problems. I don't wish to scare you but it really needs checking out properly by a good vet and treating to see if it is a nasty bug or it is down to food allergies etc.


----------



## sammykins

yes thats right, he is always on the side and i childmind so have children to feed so i would rather not have poo and puss juice dribbled all over the side whilst i am preparing food, i think squirting him with water is most definately the way the tell him its not acceptable. Even though he doesnt actually care about the water anyway. i cant think of any other way to keep him off the side, he is a flippin nightmare, as soon as i open the fridge he is climbing inside, if you had him for a day he would seriously drive you mad.

As for him being stressed, he is definately not, he is a very happy affectionate cat who is always purring, and getting cuddles, my kids dont terrorise him, as i am very strict with kids and animals etc.

So the problem is just his bottom-not stress related blah blah, i have given him just chicken and kept him in the conservatory over night, as just as i went to bed last night, he used his litter tray and then came hunting for me just to walk his shite all over my face again!!

It does drive you mad, and is very frustrating especially when you have crawling babys, toddlers etc playing on the floor. I am continually cleaning carpets, side boards, bed covers...... and my face!!!! 

But i appreciate all your comments and i may just change my vets.


----------



## impulce

To be honest you sound to me like you dont actually want to keep him anymore, as all ive heard are the negatives. I know its hard to get these things sorted and can be stressful, but you dont sound like you enjoy having him at all.


----------



## The Twins

impulce said:


> To be honest you sound to me like you dont actually want to keep him anymore, as all ive heard are the negatives. I know its hard to get these things sorted and can be stressful, but you dont sound like you enjoy having him at all.


I can completely empathise with the OP though - it is a horrendous thing to have to go through when a kitty has a horrible poop problem... Having been there myself, it is so upsetting and also you cant enjoy them or relax - you're constantly on 'poop watch' as my OH calls it!

I am sure she does want to resolve it otherwise she wouldnt be on here trying to find out the anwer... surely.


----------



## impulce

Im in the same position too as I have a boy with a very loose bum, but im sure when he is "walking shite all over her" all he actually wants is a bit of affection.


----------



## The Twins

impulce said:


> Im in the same position too as I have a boy with a very loose bum, but im sure when he is "walking shite all over her" all he actually wants is a bit of affection.


I'm sure he is too but it cant be nice to experience it all the time and must get a bit frustrating and we all handle stress differently. Just think we should cut the OP some slack...


----------



## Guest

Soupie said:


> Sounds like a classic case of Tritrichmonas Foetus and if it is then worming won't cure it. He needs the right sort of antibiotics and testing correctly. QUOTE]
> 
> I think there is only one drug that is being used to treat Tri F and it's not licenced to be used on cats and although shown to work for some it doesn't on others and there can be nasty side affects too, so it's not that simple a choice if you do get the correct diagnosis of Tri f.


----------



## Soupie

GH - a vet would be able to advise on the available and appropriate treatments - the important thing for now is getting some form of diagnosis I would have thought?

From my own experience and that of others the alternative of lifelong problems for the cat is not a wonderful alternative either


----------



## juliedawn

Hi,

Having just read this thread, You should have your cats Stools tested.
We have a 2 year old sphynx who had runny poo's and a leaky bum and it smelt awful for just over a year.. her bum was very sore!
She was put on special diets by the vets but nothing worked. In the end we had her stools tested.
It came back that she had TriTrichomonas Fetus infection, which is only now coming to light in this country and apparently is more common in certain breeds of cats.
Lucky we had a vet who had been on conferences regarding this infection.
Treatment for the infection is an anti-biotic called Rondizole, which has to be imported from America has it is not licensed in this country yet, and it can be very expensive, it cost us £100 for 30 tablets, but Cleo had to be treated twice,as she had the infection so bad, so cost us over £200!
The other thing with this infection is its very hard to detect... so you need to be persistant.
I have put on a link for you to read bout this infection hope it helps.

Tritrichomonas foetus infection in cats


----------



## sammykins

impulce said:


> Im in the same position too as I have a boy with a very loose bum, but im sure when he is "walking shite all over her" all he actually wants is a bit of affection.


he has lots of affection, i carry him around like a baby as thats what he likes, yes he does walk his shite all over me and that is as soon as he comes out of his litter tray, as if he wants me to wipe him (so i do as i am very caring, and hygienic). He follows me around the house all day long and gets cuddles all the time. I dont think you are understanding me at all im afraid dear, as i love my cat to bits he is the most gorgeous cat ive ever met!! but all i was saying if you read my posts properly that when he finishes his poop he will literally run to me wherever i am in the house and meow and crawl all over me - normally covered in shite! so yes that is very frustrating,

The only time i ever tell him off is when he is on the kitchen sides! and that is done by spraying him with water, which doesnt affect him at all as i bath him in the sink when his area gets that dirty! so as you can see i care deeply about my cat, if i didnt im sure i wouldnt have spent the £250 to get him investigated into, and ive only come on here to get ideas from others as to what it can be and not to be told i dont want my cat!!!


----------



## juliedawn

Go to the link that I posted it will give you more info on TriTrichomonos.
If you need any other info let me know as I did a lot of reading up about the infection.
I know what your going through Cleo would come onto my lap for cuddle and I would be left was a lap of runny poo where she had leaked.

It is awful for the cats as well I felt so sorry for her.


----------



## sammykins

thanks for that info, i think its definately that, it also says that its more likely to happen to siamese and bengals too! so i think thats what he has as he is siamese, it sounds too much like it than all the other parasites.

I phoned my vet today to get them to speak to me about what i think it could be, and i got the receptionist, I did tell her that i need to speak to the vet, and instead she called me back to tell me there were some anti biotics waiting for me to collect!!!??? Im a bit confused as i didnt ask for them, i just said my cat still has a runny bum and i think i may know whats wrong, so could i speak to the vet!!!

Cha Ching!! comes to mind, just keep taking my money and dont find out the real problem!!! yeah right, im not being mugged off anymore.

Anyway i found Ronidazole for sale on the internet for £13 so i may investigate and see if its the right stuff and just try it out.


----------



## hobbs2004

Hi! Not wanting to throw a spanner in the works but don't you think it might be better to find a different vet, tell him/her about your problems and what you think it might be and then get the medication instead of self-medicating on the basis of symptoms described on a website that are actually quite generic for digestive problems?

Better be safe than sorry, I think.


----------



## Guest

Please please do not give your cat Ronidazole without your vets guidance as it has to be given on weight and if you get it wrong you could kill your cat, please read this


----------



## ambercat

Isnt Ronidazole prescription only anyway? Even if you can get it cheaper online - you'll still need a prescription from your vet.


----------



## Guest

This is also a very imformative article, my cat has suffered with loose bowels from the moment I got him and is suspected of this but I found feeding him Hills i/d wet food with the combination of diasanyl firmed him up to a satisfactory level


----------



## dinks

Poster will not be able to get this drug without a prescription from her vet!


----------



## sammykins

i will look into it, i just searched the name and it came up that you could buy it without prescription, I would look into it first and make sure i was giving my cat the correct dosage and correct medication first - doh, im not that stupid. I just saw that someone had paid £100 for a few tablets, which seems crazy if its the same stuff you can buy for £13.

Anyway yes i think i will be changing vets to find out a solution to this problem, meanwhile i have just ordered some boriza food which has a high content of meat, in wet rather than dry which he is on at the moment, and he has been on chicken the last couple of days now, i must admit he is not on the side scavenging all the time like he has been, so it must be filling him up, which is good.

Meanwhile i will phone the vets tommorow to find out what it is they said was in his poo sample as cant remember the name.


----------



## gskinner123

I'd be more than surprised if you found Ronidazole available without a prescription. But as another has said, PLEASE be extremely careful with it, even handling it yourself. The vet wouldn't give you Ronidazole for your cat without seeing you in person to go through some *extremely* important do's and don'ts

If it is TF, and in my honest opinion I do think that's the cause though only your vet can confirm it with tests, no other type of antibiotic will work. I do sympathise hugely with you; I've seen a friend go through exactly the same thing with her cats.. most people have no clue as to how bad the 'poop situation' can be with TF.


----------



## juliedawn

Just having read through, Rondizole is only available through your vet via prescription.
I also looked on the internet, but the Rondizole you have found it too treat birds... do not give this to your cat.
Your cat needs to be tested as well, and as the previous post said Rondizole is given mg per body weight of the cat.
If he has got it no other treatment will work we tried all of it.
It can be very frustrating for you.
My advice is to change your vets... alternatively print off the info from the internet on TF and take it to them.
We went on like yourself, luckily we have a vet who knws about the condition.
We spent over £500 in total we the tests and tablets, but it was worth it to get Cleo better.


----------



## dinks

sammykins said:


> i will look into it, i just searched the name and it came up that you could buy it without prescription, I would look into it first and make sure i was giving my cat the correct dosage and correct medication first - doh, im not that stupid. I just saw that someone had paid £100 for a few tablets, which seems crazy if its the same stuff you can buy for £13.
> 
> Anyway yes i think i will be changing vets to find out a solution to this problem, meanwhile i have just ordered some boriza food which has a high content of meat, in wet rather than dry which he is on at the moment, and he has been on chicken the last couple of days now, i must admit he is not on the side scavenging all the time like he has been, so it must be filling him up, which is good.
> 
> Meanwhile i will phone the vets tommorow to find out what it is they said was in his poo sample as cant remember the name.


If that site says you can buy it without a script do not touch them with a barge pole
You know what it amazes me the length some people will go to just to get cheaper drugs - and knowing nothing about the drug- and quite happy to buy it and give it to thier pet.
You have no idea where its coming from,what it is or what it does.IMO...very irrisponsible.I advise you to go back to your vet and demand further tests instead of trying to self diagnose and potentially damage your poor cat or worse kill it.
Just to add you seem to constantly be changing this cats food and I dont think this is diet related.This will not be helping his leaky bum in fact its probably making it worse!Stick to one food whatever you decide to feed him.


----------



## gskinner123

Just to clarify to the OP - I didn't mean take care with Ronidazole if (in the very unlikely event) she managed to buy it on-line without prescription - I meant take care with it even it's given by the vet. If it's Ronidazole the vet has ready for you to collect, then you'd need to sign a disclaimer as it isn't licensed for cats in the UK and the vet would have to go through some safety issues with you before handing it over. Sorry, but I could never condone buying on-line meds, least of all something like Ronidazole however much I might - and I do! - sympathise with the cost issue.

Sammykins, do remember that even if your vet has found Giardia in the stool sample there is absolutely nothing to say the cat couldn't also have TF, especially given that treating with Panacur, which should solve the Giardia problem, obviously hasn't worked.


----------



## Tiggertots

The Twins said:


> I'm sure he is too but it cant be nice to experience it all the time and must get a bit frustrating and we all handle stress differently. Just think we should cut the OP some slack...


Totally agree with this, especially as there are young children around the house to think of aswell.


----------



## Leah100

sammykins said:


> i will look into it, i just searched the name and it came up that you could buy it without prescription, I would look into it first and make sure i was giving my cat the correct dosage and correct medication first - doh, im not that stupid. I just saw that someone had paid £100 for a few tablets, which seems crazy if its the same stuff you can buy for £13.
> 
> Anyway yes i think i will be changing vets to find out a solution to this problem, meanwhile i have just ordered some boriza food which has a high content of meat, in wet rather than dry which he is on at the moment, and he has been on chicken the last couple of days now, i must admit he is not on the side scavenging all the time like he has been, so it must be filling him up, which is good.
> 
> Meanwhile i will phone the vets tommorow to find out what it is they said was in his poo sample as cant remember the name.


Please don't go buying this from the internet and dosing without proper vet supervision, this is a very powerful drug with recognised side effects and needs a properly monitored regime. Your poor cat has suffered enough, he needs consistent diet, care and monitoring .


----------



## gskinner123

I'm all for cutting people some slack  But I don't think the danger can be stressed enough re a cat spitting out an unnoticed Ronidazole tablet with seven kids around the house...


----------



## Tiggertots

gskinner123 said:


> I'm all for cutting people some slack  But I don't think the danger can be stressed enough re a cat spitting out an unnoticed Ronidazole tablet with seven kids around the house...


Cutting the OP some slack wasn't anything to do with the tablets, it was about another poster saying that she wasn't interested in looking after her cat anymore and that she seemed to want rid of it, which I don't think is the case considering she has posted looking for some advice to deal with the problem of the leaky bum


----------



## gskinner123

Ah, OK  I completely agree with you; it's a bit counterproductive to criticise too much when someone's going through such a rotten problem. Hopefully though, none of my or the other posters' comments about the Ronidazole won't fall on deaf ears though... it's very dodgy stuff to handle.


----------



## Tiggertots

gskinner123 said:


> Ah, OK  I completely agree with you; it's a bit counterproductive to criticise too much when someone's going through such a rotten problem. Hopefully though, none of my or the other posters' comments about the Ronidazole won't fall on deaf ears though... it's very dodgy stuff to handle.


Yeah totally in agreement with that, it's bad enough trying online meds as a human never mind an animal who wouldn't be able to tell you how they are feeling, sites like that should be illegal!


----------



## juliedawn

When Rondizole was prescribed for my cat I had to wear gloves each time I gave Cleo a tablet, and has the previous post said I also had to sign a disclaimer.
I agree there are many side effects associated with this drug, as long as your cat is closely monitored while on the drug everything should be ok.
I'm glad I gave Rondizole to my Cleo, as I could not watch her suffer any longer.... and Cleo is proof that it does work.
I would not hesitate again to give it to any other of my cats should they ever get TF.


----------



## sammykins

ok let me clear this up as alot of you think im about to buy the stuff off the internet with a blind eye and give it to him, and then let him spit out the tablet for one of the 7 kids to pick up and swallow and die! 

i have already said that i wouldnt give it unless speaking to the vet, and i only said that it was on sale for £13, as someone had mentioned they paid £100 for the tablets, i dont know if its the same stuff or not, but i would still of spoken to the vet first before giving my cat anything, my god, and i would pay whatever it costs to get my cat sorted out, im not short of money! but i just thought "if" it was the same stuff then the vet definately over charge.

Anyway my vet said it was giardia, so at least i know what it is now, (or what they said it was) 

I get your point about it being dangerous! Some of you do really over speculate! but thanks for to those with something decent to say, i really appreciate your knowledge and help in getting my cat back to normal.


----------



## Eunice

Did your vet send a faecal sample to be tested at a lab? this is the only way to say that it is Giardia


----------



## lizward

T foetus apparently cures itself, at least as far as symptoms are concerned, within a couple of years. I had a cat with suspected T foetus and found that giving her some raw food every day solved the problem just like that - sorted within a couple of days. Now that could have been co-incidence perhaps, but the thing is it did work. Might be worth a try if you haven't tried it yet.

Liz


----------



## hobbs2004

Sammykins - that is great news that were able to say what's wrong with your kitten. Hopefully they are going to give you something to settle his tum. Both of you deserve a break from poo!


----------



## fifibelle

sammykins said:


> ok let me clear this up as alot of you think im about to buy the stuff off the internet with a blind eye and give it to him, and then let him spit out the tablet for one of the 7 kids to pick up and swallow and die!
> 
> i have already said that i wouldnt give it unless speaking to the vet, and i only said that it was on sale for £13, as someone had mentioned they paid £100 for the tablets, i dont know if its the same stuff or not, but i would still of spoken to the vet first before giving my cat anything, my god, and i would pay whatever it costs to get my cat sorted out, im not short of money! but i just thought "if" it was the same stuff then the vet definately over charge.
> 
> Anyway my vet said it was giardia, so at least i know what it is now, (or what they said it was)
> 
> I get your point about it being dangerous! Some of you do really over speculate! but thanks for to those with something decent to say, i really appreciate your knowledge and help in getting my cat back to normal.


I really really hope that everything works out ok for you and your cat, I cant imagine the stress this must have been causing you, lets hope this diagnosis is the end of all the bad things and you can enjoy your baby to the full without the worry of poo. I have been following this thread silently the last couple of days and would like to congratulate you on keeping your cool when as far as I can see others were making assumptions of you that may have at times been very hurtful (this is not aimed at anyone and is not meant to cause offence) Good luck with your cat and I would love to see some pics of him bet hes a stunning little man x x x

P.S excuse my spelling and grammer


----------



## juliedawn

lizward said:


> T foetus apparently cures itself, at least as far as symptoms are concerned, within a couple of years. I had a cat with suspected T foetus and found that giving her some raw food every day solved the problem just like that - sorted within a couple of days. Now that could have been co-incidence perhaps, but the thing is it did work. Might be worth a try if you haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Liz


2 years is a long time to wait for runny poo's and a leaky bum to clear up.
In that time the cats bum can become really sore and the cats becomes drained as all of the nutrients in the food is going straight through them... I know as I lived with TF for over a year.
If not treated... yes the runny poo's can stop, but this is just because the cats system has learnt to cope with it... the cat will not be cured without treatment!


----------



## sammykins

Eunice said:


> Did your vet send a faecal sample to be tested at a lab? this is the only way to say that it is Giardia


yes, im sure i wrote in my post that he had his poop tested and it came back that he had giardia

Here is my lovely little boy:










Thanks for your messages, my vet is back on saturday, so will manage to speak with her then, its day 3 of the chicken feeding and i must say i havnt noticed as many puddles around the house! although he is still runny. Im still waiting for the borizo food to come through, im hoping the higher meat content will fill him up, as with feeding him just chicken he is not scavenging as much.


----------



## lizward

juliedawn said:


> 2 years is a long time to wait for runny poo's and a leaky bum to clear up.
> In that time the cats bum can become really sore and the cats becomes drained as all of the nutrients in the food is going straight through them... I know as I lived with TF for over a year.
> !


O I agree it is, but that is the present FAB recommendation. Still, she said it was giardia.

You mean you personally had TF or the cat?

Liz


----------



## fifibelle

sammykins said:


> yes, im sure i wrote in my post that he had his poop tested and it came back that he had giardia
> 
> Here is my lovely little boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your messages, my vet is back on saturday, so will manage to speak with her then, its day 3 of the chicken feeding and i must say i havnt noticed as many puddles around the house! although he is still runny. Im still waiting for the borizo food to come through, im hoping the higher meat content will fill him up, as with feeding him just chicken he is not scavenging as much.


Omg he is absolutley stunning, think Im in love!


----------



## sammykins

you can have him for a while if you want and give him back when hes bum clears up -lol


----------



## jo1234

He's beautiful! Gorgeous eyes! Hope you manage to sort out his bum once and for all!


----------



## juliedawn

lizward said:


> O I agree it is, but that is the present FAB recommendation. Still, she said it was giardia.
> 
> You mean you personally had TF or the cat?
> 
> Liz


My cat had TF... I feel for any owner who has a cat with TF its a terrible infection.
Well lets hope it is Giardia as TF is very hard to detect.


----------



## impulce

Can I come back with my tail between my legs and make an apology to the OP?

I came in all guns blazing and didnt stop to think about how stressed/upsetting the situation might be, and im really sorry to have been so arrogant. Its more than obvious you love the cat to pieces and are just ground down by the worry/stress  Im sorry to have added to that.

And he is a stunning boy


----------



## dinks

sammykins said:


> ok let me clear this up as alot of you think im about to buy the stuff off the internet with a blind eye and give it to him, and then let him spit out the tablet for one of the 7 kids to pick up and swallow and die!
> 
> i have already said that i wouldnt give it unless speaking to the vet, and i only said that it was on sale for £13, as someone had mentioned they paid £100 for the tablets, i dont know if its the same stuff or not, but i would still of spoken to the vet first before giving my cat anything, my god, and i would pay whatever it costs to get my cat sorted out, im not short of money! but i just thought "if" it was the same stuff then the vet definately over charge.
> 
> Anyway my vet said it was giardia, so at least i know what it is now, (or what they said it was)
> 
> I get your point about it being dangerous! Some of you do really over speculate! but thanks for to those with something decent to say, i really appreciate your knowledge and help in getting my cat back to normal.


Vets - well most lol - do not over charge - do you have any idea how these online websites work!They are able to buy in bulk and sell at cost price as they recoupe their money because they have so many people buying it.Many people have no idea what drugs cost as they get it for free on the NHS.
Even if you do buy products online you still must have a prescription from the vet and all vets charge for this to so sometimes in the end your not actually cheaper buying it online at all.
Its sounds like the first course of treatment just wasnt long enough-is it possible he is managing to reinfect himself.Well hopefully now you def know what came back from the results he can be treated -luckily panacur is very cheap compared to some drugs!


----------



## sammykins

im not sure about him re-infecting himself, as he has never got any better to actually re-infect himself, He is just infected - lol.

Anyway i have given him the borizo this morning and he has had some more panacur, so, fingers crossed if it is giardia than it should go soon. Also i will discuss the TF with my vet on saturday.

Thanks for your comments, and dont worry i dont have any problems with anyone on here, every one has their own views on things, and im not here to judge others on their perception on things.

Im just here looking for answers. And i have gained alot of knowledge since coming on here.

And thanks, yes my boy is georgous even if he did manage to kill one of our butterflys this morning by pushing the enclosure on the floor and then he managed to take all the fruit out of the fruit bowl and put it on the floor. He is like another kid!


----------



## Eunice

You actually said it wasn't Giardia when I suggested it.

He is lovey


----------



## kittykat

Just wanted to add that my kitties get a squity bum when they eat things with a high meat content so its trial and error really. They seem to do really well on feline fayre though which is 60% meat and whiskas oh so meaty. 
I hope he gets better soon


----------



## fifibelle

Eunice said:


> You actually said it wasn't Giardia when I suggested it.
> 
> He is lovey


I think she said when he was first ill they said it was something else but the most recent tests came back as Giardia, or that how I have read it anyway!


----------



## sammykins

i didnt know what he had until yesterday, so im not sure when i said it wasnt giardia, i did think the name began with a "f" though in the beginning, but i was obviously wrong. Anyway i dont think it is giardia by the sounds of it, after coming on here im pretty sure its TF.

Im trying the boriza (not sure if spelt right) not sure how good its supposed to be, its all written in german on the packet! and my cat has had 1 packet today, not sure how much he is supposed to have either.

But i thought i would try a high meat content as alot of people suggested changing to a wet food diet with higher meat, instead of the dry food. As they found it worked for them. I know some people say stick to one cat food and dont change, but he has had royal canin sensitive for the past 2 months and it has made no difference to his poop, so i cant see what else i have to lose by changing his diet, I doubt his bum can get any worse!


----------



## hobbs2004

Sammykins, I think an average sized cat (about 4kg) is supposed to have one tetrapack (370g) of Bozita. I know, isn't it strange that the package is German, considering that the food is Swedish? Weird.

Are you still feeding the chicken too? Were you feeding it raw or cooked? Just wondering, because you said that he seemed to be improving (well, fewer puddles!) and seemed to be less hungry the past few days. Perhaps he is a cat who thrives on that type of food and not commercial one. Just a thought 

Hope your visit on Saturday goes well.


----------



## Tje

sammykins said:


> Im trying the boriza (not sure if spelt right) not sure how good its supposed to be, its all written in german on the packet! and my cat has had 1 packet today, not sure how much he is supposed to have either.


this webpage from Bozita has a feeding guide on it...

Reindeer - Bozita.com

Weight of cat (kg) Daily ratio (g) 
1kilo = 110g per day 
2 kilo = 230grams per day 
3kilo = 340grams per day 
4kilo = 450 grams per day 
5kilo = 570grams per day 
6kilo = 680 grams per day

Im not sure if all the flavours have the same recommended daily amount (I would imagine so) and it does say its for guidance only, depending on activity level and age of the cat.

I hope your wee man gets better soon, he has an adorable face! So expressive.


----------



## sammykins

it was cooked chicken, i have read about raw feeding, and that always seems weird to me, i would have thought they would be more ill with raw. But then they are not designed the same as us! what do i know! 

When i picked him up earlier this sounds gross, dont eat!!! his bottom was bubbling poop and dripping everywhere!!!! something that normally happens to him. I cant say i noticed it as much when he was on just chicken, but that was only for 3 days. God, i wish i just knew what to give him, Im still uncertain if its TF, Giardia, Food or even IBS! 

I just wish i could sort out the infection thing, to then find out which food to give him! as i think im getting a mixture of problems from both the infection and his food!


----------



## Guest

You need to introduce the new food slowly over at least four days and just swapping straight over upsets their tums and seeing as he already has issues you need to do it slowly or it will just shock his tum and intestines even more, personally I would go back to plain chicken for a few days till he improves again and then change to bozita slowly.


----------



## hobbs2004

I can so sympathise with you. I think i said in my previous post that we had something similar, if not so extreme, with one of our kittens who had constant, bloody diarrhoea for about 2 months. 

In addition to twice weekly visits to the vets, we changed the food numerous times until they realised that in addition to an infection he also had a food allergy. But once that was sorted he has been fine (still scavenging for food a bit but even that is becoming less now that I am feeding him mostly raw).

I am not sure whether now is a good time to feed raw - as I really don't know whether your cat needs to have a healthy digestive system or whether the raw will aid in restoring its health. Perhaps one of the raw feeders can shed some light on it if that is the route you wanted to go down. 

As other posters have already said, he is a stunning man! Such fantastic eyes.

I so so hope for the both of you that you are going to get it under control. It really cannot be easy with small kids about.


----------



## kittykat

I agree with greyhare I would stick to plain cooked chicken for a few more days in order for his stomach to settle then gradually introduce a bit of wet food.


----------



## juliedawn

I would also stick to one type of food as well, as changing the diet alot can also give the cat diarrhea and may aggrevate the situation.

My cat was tested for food allergies the same time TF was detected.


----------



## sammykins

i have been trying a few types since ive had him as i thought it was food related, and even though i saw the vet from the beginning about it, it was only in the last couple of months she did a poop test.

I know your not supposed to change their diet as it can cause the runs, but ive done it to try and cure his runs, as he has always been bad in that area, and as i had given him drontal wormer, i didnt think it would be a parasite that would cause all this problem. Anyway I personally think he has TF and IBS, thats what i feel.

Im just going to offer him boiled chicken, and i was going to do boiled offal too? do you think this would be ok, or just stick to chicken?

i will just feed him on this until i get the other problem sorted out, then at least i know it wont be food related if he still has the runs.

God i really am at my wits end, just to think this time last year my house was spotless and stress free, and now (apart from having a lovely cat!) i have to clean the bed sheets everyday as he sneeks in to a room if my kids leave it open and hes straight on the bed! also having to clean the carpets all the time, and kitchen sides, and floor, !! and also throwing money at the vets when nothing has actually been solved so far! all on top of 7 kids! an NVQ course, and 2 business' to run! honestly i think someone is trying my insanity - lol. Hes lucky that he is georgous, but i feel so sorry for him, he is now locked in the conservatory, and all i want to do is snuggle up to him!

My vet was ill today so didnt get to speak to her, would i have to pay for another poop test if she mis - diagnosed this one, say it is TF and not giardia? Actually i think i will change vets, as we had another experience with my father in laws dog, i had to find out what was wrong by researching on the internet as they didnt know!!


----------



## juliedawn

I would just stick to the chicken.
I had the same with Cleo I was clearing up mess all round the house.
She liked to sleep in my bed... so i put a big bath towel down where she lay, that way I could wash the towel.

I also use to put sudacream on her bum as her bum was so sore where she was continually leaking.

If you have other cats try not to let them get any of the poo on them as if they lick it and digest it, the TF can be passed to them.

I do hope it is diagnosed soon as it is such an awful infection.


----------



## ChinaBlue

If your cat is on any medication then you may have to stop it for 14 days and then test for TF otherwise the medication may result in a false negative.


----------



## hobbs2004

Hello! I just wondered how your cat is doing now? Has he stopped being runny and leaky?


----------



## sammykins

Hi, thanks for your question, i have been giving him just chicken since i posted this message a few weeks ago, and he is still leaking but not half as bad as when he was on cat food! I have been trying him on the liquid panacur as i have lots of it and hes a nightmare for taking it even on his food! so i got some more paste yesterday and im going to do a proper course of it again and see what happens.

His anal glands are excreting fluid but still not that much. I think what might of helped is the fact i have been letting him outside now as he really was driving me mad, so maybe hes leaking outside rather than it, but then saying that he does sleep on our beds and i can only find dots of poop on our covers where as before it was puddles!! which is wicked! also he is still runny when i check his litter tray! and he doesnt go as often as when on cat food.

Now all i need to do is see what to feed him on next, as i cant imagine cooking chicken for the rest of his life! I think he definately must have irritable bowel syndrome too as he definatly reacts worse with cat food! 

Anyway lets see what this course of panacur does, if it doesnt clear up i will get another poop sample done to check to TF, then if that fails it has to be his diet?


----------



## Catlover2

Hi there

Sorry - I haven't read the whole thread (am at work and typing quickly!) - have searched this thread for the word 'raw' and nothing came up.

Have you tried feeding raw at all?

~x~


----------



## thenaughtyfairy

dinks said:


> Vets - well most lol - do not over charge -


I was just charged £71.42 for a consultation and some eye cream - my boyfriend is still muttering about it  still it was worth it as her eye was visabily better by the next day


----------



## thenaughtyfairy

sammykins said:


> Hi, thanks for your question, i have been giving him just chicken since i posted this message a few weeks ago, and he is still leaking but not half as bad as when he was on cat food! I have been trying him on the liquid panacur as i have lots of it and hes a nightmare for taking it even on his food! so i got some more paste yesterday and im going to do a proper course of it again and see what happens.
> 
> His anal glands are excreting fluid but still not that much. I think what might of helped is the fact i have been letting him outside now as he really was driving me mad, so maybe hes leaking outside rather than it, but then saying that he does sleep on our beds and i can only find dots of poop on our covers where as before it was puddles!! which is wicked! also he is still runny when i check his litter tray! and he doesnt go as often as when on cat food.
> 
> Now all i need to do is see what to feed him on next, as i cant imagine cooking chicken for the rest of his life! I think he definately must have irritable bowel syndrome too as he definatly reacts worse with cat food!
> 
> Anyway lets see what this course of panacur does, if it doesnt clear up i will get another poop sample done to check to TF, then if that fails it has to be his diet?


Glad he seems to be slowly getting better - keep us up to date and yes he is lovely


----------



## dinks

thenaughtyfairy said:


> I was just charged £71.42 for a consultation and some eye cream - my boyfriend is still muttering about it  still it was worth it as her eye was visabily better by the next day


Yea the key word there was most lol......seriously find yourself another good vet that is a riduculous price- good practices will have a website and display a list of thier basic routine costs eg consultation, vaccination cost etc and even a phone call to the practice they should be more than happy to tell you their prices.


----------



## candyshandy

One of my cats picked up a bug and then once that was treated still had an awful leaky bum - this went on for months and he also started to lose some weight.

I was about to ask to be referred to a specialist when my vet suggested trying Tryplase which is some kind of enzyme that helps. Within 10 days he was solid and has been ever since. I used to mix it in with a small amount of wet food (about a teaspoon of gravy like wet food so it was well disguised) and he ate it - I used to do this twice a day. 

May be worth mentioning to the vet?


----------



## Bellablue

Had same sort of problem with a cat years ago, which went on for months. Vet did various tests and tried various diets. In the end it turned out to be that he was allergic to the chemicals in tap water. Once boiled and cooled the water was fine for him, and within a few days he was fine.


----------



## Louhutch

Hi Sammykins. I have the same problem with my cat and it's awful. I see it's over a year ago since your last post, so wonder if you can tell me if the problem's been resolved? My cat's 15, has lost weight and is dosile and fed up. She's constantly trying to clean herself, which I guess will be perpetuating the problem. It started with an explosion of diarrhoea, but the leaking is still going on almost two weeks later. She had antibiotic injections for three days running, a light diet (though she doesn't like white fish or chicken!) but still no better. The vet did blood tests yesterday, the results of which we should have on Monday, but don't know if he's taken a stool sample. Can you update me and can anyone help? It's so distressing for all of us. Thanks.


----------



## sammykins

Hi, it sounds like your cat could have something different to mine, as your cats age is quite old, not sure what it could be. My cat was only a few months old and apparently siamese cats can be prone to runny stools!

A year on, he is out now so i dont get to see whats going on in that area, although he has had a couple of accidents in the house recently as he didnt like the idea that i kept my duckling in my house!! and it was a bit runny, but at least hes not leaking like he was.

I never found out the problem to be exact but i think although hes not 100% better in that area, he seems healthy and happy, so instead of throwing money at the vets not being able to find out the problem, its all good here.

Good luck , i feel for you its VERY frustrating!! i must say i make sure he doesnt eat our scraps as he used to steal food off the side and get in the bin!! but i have made sure he cant get in now. Good Luck


----------

